# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  I'm a female

## DontPlayByTheRules

Hey, I am a female and no longer have access to the female forum. Did i do something wrong?

----------


## Kale

I have told Admin

----------


## *Admin*

Your name says it all....

----------


## Dukkit

> Your name says it all....


 :1laugh:

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

> I have told Admin


Thanks

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

> Your name says it all....


Well........I don't  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Kale

Merc your a naughty boy !!!!

----------


## scibble

Mr. Kale, OT but that av pic hurts!

My nad muscles are in tetany everytime I see that Thai girl !

Ouch! :AaGreen22:

----------


## ottomaddox

What's a tetany? 







> My nad muscles are in *tetany* everytime I see that Thai girl !
> 
> Ouch!

----------


## scibble

from Wikip:

Tetany is a muscular physical state at which action potentials from nerves arrive to the skeletal muscle motor end plate rapidly enough in succession to cause a steady contraction.

i.e.: mmmm....I'd like one of those girls for myself.

----------


## Kale

> from Wikip:
> 
> Tetany is a muscular physical state at which action potentials from nerves arrive to the skeletal muscle motor end plate rapidly enough in succession to cause a steady contraction.
> 
> *i.e.: mmmm....I'd like one of those girls for myself*.


Go to Thailand, there are millions of them

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

Seriously..........I am a female  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Kale

> Seriously..........I am a female


Yep thats what the IP check told us  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

So..........what now? Here's the deal.....I just came off a cycle of Test Prop.....I gained awesome muscle. My next cycle will probably include Test Enth. and I would like to find out if there are any females that have run a cycle on it. I don't really want to do another cycle of Test Prop. (I am tired of sticking myself EOD) and I did a cycle of 14 weeks. HELP!!

----------


## legobricks

> So..........what now? Here's the deal.....I just came off a cycle of Test Prop.....I gained awesome muscle. My next cycle will probably include Test Enth. and I would like to find out if there are any females that have run a cycle on it. I don't really want to do another cycle of Test Prop. (I am tired of sticking myself EOD) and I did a cycle of 14 weeks. HELP!!


Regardless of who you are, i want to see some pictures after using prop, have you thought about using AAS not as androgenic ?.... :Hmmmm:

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

> Regardless of who you are, i want to see some pictures after using prop, have you thought about using AAS not as androgenic ?....


I have posted pics of myself before.......I really don't like taking pics of myself. I have also used winny and anavar . I am not worried about androgenic affects that these have on me. I am 190lbs, 5'6" with about 26% BF. I just want lean muscle mass.

----------


## HORSE~

> So..........what now? Here's the deal.....I just came off a cycle of Test Prop.....I gained awesome muscle. My next cycle will probably include Test Enth. and I would like to find out if there are any females that have run a cycle on it. I don't really want to do another cycle of Test Prop. (I am tired of sticking myself EOD) and I did a cycle of 14 weeks. HELP!!




Start a thread in the AAS Q&A section and I'll help you....


Be sure to state what dose of prop you where running per week your stats (including cycle history) and what goals your are trying to reach....


If you handled prop well and the sides did not concern you then I see no reason that you couldn't run test e for your next cycle....


I have help several females on cycles my wife being one of them....She has use winny, var and test e and had great results and minimal side effects but we ran fairly low doses....

I think on her last cycle I had her benching 225 for three set's of 8, dead lifting 315 and one arm dumbbell row with a 100 pound dumbbell for 2 good reps.....

She is not quite your size though, I think she was weighing 135 at 5' 4"



Anyway start a thread in the aas section and if I can help I will....

----------


## HORSE~

Or you can PM me if you prefer....

----------


## DontPlayByTheRules

> Or you can PM me if you prefer....


I just pm you........thanks

----------


## HORSE~

responded....

----------

